# Bosch GOF 1600 CE



## AllanG (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi All, 
Does anyone in Australia have a Bosch GOF 1600 CE Professional plunge router (Bosch Australia tell me its a little different from the US model)?
If you have one I would be very interested in your comments good and/or bad.
Thanks in advance for feedback
AllanG
Townsville


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

AllanG said:


> Hi All,
> Does anyone in Australia have a Bosch GOF 1600 CE Professional plunge router (Bosch Australia tell me its a little different from the US model)?
> If you have one I would be very interested in your comments good and/or bad.
> Thanks in advance for feedback
> ...


if that isn't this router...
MRC23EVSK 2.3 HP VS Router Combo Kit | Bosch Power Tools
I have several of the US counter part...
bullet proof so far...


----------

